# il camerino delle rockstar



## simenon

Salve. Nel libro che sto traducendo a un certo punto il narratore, parlando del trasporto di un cavallo, dice che il van (di alluminio) in cui si trovava il cavallo faceva pensare al "camerino" delle rockstar. Lui in realtà in francese non dice camerino, usa una parola abbastanza generica che significa sia  "camerino" sia più in generale box o guardiola ecc. Insomma è una parola generica che indica un luogo piccolo e chiuso, e che poi viene usata anche per indicare luoghi più specifici, come i camerini, le guardiole ecc. Allora mi chiedo il posto dove stanno le rockstar prima del concerto come si chiama? Dove stanno? Non penso che si possa definire camerino, ma non so né come si chiama, né esattamente com'è fatto. E' una specie di roulotte? E' una struttura temporanea di alluminio tipo le baracche delle fiere? Insomma spero che qualcuno mi sappia dire qualcosa in proposito. Grazie.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Simenon 

Se fossi una rockstar ...  starei in hotel!

Nel tuo caso, forse, puoi usare un termine generico per "abitazione" (temporanea o permanente che sia ...).

Considerato il termine francese, credi che "sembrava l'_alloggio _di una rockstar" possa andare bene?

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Simenon,

Una rockstar la immagino piuttosto in un motorhome simile a quelli usati dalle scuderie di Formula 1. Purtroppo non corrisponde affatto alla semplice parola usata in francese. 
Quando un film non viene realizzato in studio, gli attori si preparano in roulotte o caravan, più o meno importanti e lussuose, a seconda del budget del film e della celebrità degli attori.

Un saluto da Liegi...

OT: Ciao Yulan, biz


----------



## semantic

In realtà il "camerino" è quello che viene usato in teatro dagli attori per vestirsi, truccarsi e riposare


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Matou! 

Che dici, per rendere l'idea in italiano, fose non è necessario attenersi strettamente alla traduzione ... la cosa più importante è far capire che ... "il van del cavallo sembrava una reggia! 

Ciao e baci (un tas enorme ) a te!


----------



## simenon

Per prima cosa grazie a tutti. Allora, certo immagino anche io che le rockstar alloggino in albergo, però magari quando c'è il concerto hanno bisogno di un posto dove stare prima di uscire sul palco (o quello che è) e dove tornare nell'intervallo (ci sarà un intervallo durante il concerto, immagino. come si sarà capito io non ci vado mai ai concerti delle rockstar). Insomma credo che ci sia un equivalente del camerino degli attori di teatro (per semantic: lo so che il camerino è quello degli attori di teatro, altrimenti non mi sarei proprio posta il problema) e dovrà pure avere un nome. 
_L'alloggio_ che suggeriva Yulan è un'idea però temo che faccia pensare al posto in cui alloggiano le rockstar, quello in cui vanno a dormire ecc, che non penso possa in nessun modo assomigliare al van di alluminio di un cavallo. Per lo stesso motivo non posso tradurre "sembrava una reggia" perché non penso che il narratore voglia dire che è lussuoso. Credo che voglia fare un paragone con qualcosa di preciso, e che punti l'attenzione sul fatto che il van è chiuso (ci sono solo due piccoli finestrini laterali chiusi da grate e quasi invisibili) e molto ben sorvegliato (fuori ci sono 4 o 5 uomini di guardia). Almeno così penso perché per il resto questo van non sembra particolarmente attrezzato e ricco. Oltre al fatto dei finestrini si dice solo che è di alluminio, che ha una carrozzeria fiammante e colorata a strisce, che è imponente, maestoso. Non lo so, può darsi pure che abbiate ragione voi e voglia dire che è lussuoso, però mi pare un po' strano. Forse la cosa che mi convince di più è il motorhome di Matoupaschat, ma servirebbe un altro termine visto che questo (a quanto ho capito) è specifico ma non specifico per le rockstar (insomma è specifico nella direzione sbagliata).


----------



## Yulan

Ok, Simenon  ... ora ci siamo!

"Il camerino delle rockstar" parrebbe, quindi, nel tuo caso essere:

1) _lussuoso_ (carrozzeria fiammante e colorata a strisce), 
2) _enorme_ (è imponente, maestoso ... come una reggia), ma pare anche 
3)_ molto ben sorvegliato_ (da guardie appossitamente assoldate?)

In sostanza è quello che avviene per gli alloggi delle rockstar (che siano roulotte, camere d'hotel, o altro, non fa differenza): il posto o il luogo dove soggiornano o hanno temporanea dimora le rockstar, si sa, è sempre vigilato da body-guard per evitare l'assalto di fan.

Comunque, non mi viene in mente altro che  "il van del cavallo sembrava la villa di una rockstar" (che, per antonomasia, è lussuosa, enorme, circondata da guardie del corpo) ... si discosta sicuramente dal termine francese ... ma credo che per te sia importante rendere l'idea giusta, del resto.

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Cerca qui se c'è qualcosa che fa per te. Forse meglio la home page . Tutto sembra possibile, basta mollare un bel(lissimo) sacco di di soldi, voglio dire che puoi avere le aperture sul tetto, o i finestrini quasi invisibili, di vetro riflettente.


----------



## Yulan

matoupaschat said:


> ...  basta *mollare un bel(lissimo) sacco di di soldi*


 
 Che forza, Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Che forza, Matou!


 
 ...


----------



## simenon

Grazie a entrambi. Ho guardato un po' il sito, in effetti si può avere di tutto. Quanto alla proposta di Yulan, il fatto è che io continuo a non essere convinta che l'autore faccia il paragone per dire che il van è lussuoso. Credo che gli ricordi veramente un qualcosa di preciso (forse uno dei vari veicoli del sito che mi ha segnalato matoupaschat), cioè che voglia dire proprio che il van del cavallo (di alluminio, fiammante, colorato, iperprotetto) assomiglia a quelli in cui stanno le rockstar. Anche perché in realtà non mi sembra molto lussuoso questo van, per esempio non ha i finestrini di vetro riflettente che diceva M. ma ha delle semplici grate che li coprono. Anche quando se ne parla in seguito non ne viene data nessuna descrizione che sottolinei il lusso, dell'interno non si dice niente, se non che c'è la paglia del cavallo. E' solo colorato, luccicante,come le cose del mondo dello spettacolo. E anche la grandezza non mai viene nominata per sottolineare l'aspetto ricco, spazioso, ma sempre per sottolineare il peso, l'aspetto estrno del van che è definito di volta in volta imponente, massiccio, pesante, monumentale, che barcolla sulla strada, fatica ad affrontare le curve, cigola. Poi nella frase in cui c'è il paragone si dice solo che è grande, ha i finestrini piccolissimi con grata e che è fiammante e a strisce colorate. Quindi la villa non c'entra molto. A quel punto era meglio "alloggio" (che è più generico). Insomma non lo so.


----------



## Yulan

Non preoccuparti Simenon  ... continua nella traduzione ... vedrai che prima della fine ti sarà venuto in mente il vocabolo più adatto!

Ciao


----------



## simenon

ma non c'è nessun appassionato di concerti rock che mi sa dire dove va la rockstar durante l'intervallo del concerto?


----------



## simenon

grazie yulan, lo spero...


----------



## simenon

comunque gli appassionati di ippica si tengano pronti perché chiederò molte altre cose sui cavalli.


----------



## Yulan

simenon said:


> comunque gli appassionati di ippica si tengano pronti perché chiederò molte altre cose sui cavalli.


 
 Prontissima!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> ma non c'è nessun appassionato di concerti rock che mi sa dire dove va la rockstar durante l'intervallo del concerto?


Spiacente, amante di classica...
Quando rileggo attentamente ciò che hai scritto, con le pareti metalliche, le aperture con grate, mi viene in mente un'immagine di carcere, di cellula. Guarda che in francese la stanzetta dove si tiene la portinaia ci fa anche pensare.


----------



## Passante

A me 'camerino' (anche se non so com'è quello di una rockstar) sembra perfetto e l'ho inteso: era talmente 'figo' rispetto ai normali van per cavalli che sembrava un camerino di una star. Più che al lusso tenderei al paragone con quelli normalmente in uso, è chiaro che trattasi comunque di cavallo, ma un cavallo 'coccolato'.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oggi mattino, a mente fresca, sono del parere di Passante: il van del cavallo fa pensare al camerino di una rockstar. Punto! Non serve a niente strapazzarsi il cervello per trovare una parola italiana che rimandi a tutti i significati possibili di quella francese.


----------



## simenon

Ma allora secondo voi non suona strano "camerino di una rockstar "? Non è che poi il lettore pensa: "Ma le rockstar non hanno il camerino?"; oppure: "E come sarà mai il camerino di una rockstar?".


----------



## Passante

bè, se fai uso di un'iperbole non è necessario che sia perfettamente calzante, no?


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> Ma allora secondo voi non suona strano "camerino di una rockstar "? Non è che poi il lettore pensa: "Ma le rockstar non hanno il camerino?"; oppure: "E come sarà mai il camerino di una rockstar?".


Se ci pensi bene, anche i lettori francofoni si saranno detti la stessa cosa, cioè che le rockstar non hanno la "_ _ _ _". Allora perché vorresti togliere agli Italiani il piacere di farsi la medesima riflessione?


----------



## simenon

Ma, appunto, non so se anche i lettori francofoni se lo chiedono. Perché la parola francese non è precisa come "camerino". Può significare tante cose e magari a loro suggerisce immediatamente l'idea di una cosa precisa che non è strana per le rockstar. E' proprio questo il dubbio che ho.


----------

